
Star architect Zaha Hadid dies aged 65 - yurylifshits
http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2016/mar/31/star-architect-zaha-hadid-dies-aged-65
======
nailer
Always loved how aggressive her stuff was: I occasionally spend time near
[https://thebeautyoftransport.files.wordpress.com/2014/07/vau...](https://thebeautyoftransport.files.wordpress.com/2014/07/vauxhall-
bus-station-from-the-north-end-3-april-2014.jpg) and love looking at it. If
you're into architecture, get a copy of
[https://www.taschen.com/pages/en/catalogue/architecture/all/...](https://www.taschen.com/pages/en/catalogue/architecture/all/03402/facts.hadid_updated_version.htm)

Hadid was picked on by other working architects as a 'paper architect' until
into her thirties: she'd win comps, but they'd never actually build her
designs. These day's she is/was the #1 architect in the world. Persist,
visionary people!

~~~
someone_welsh
NB: The bus station in Vauxhall (linked) wasn't designed by Zaha, but by
Arup's architecture dept

~~~
nailer
You're right. Too late to edit but +1.

